# Chesteze vs kaizen ephedrine



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

Which is better to make the ECA stack with?

Seen the 8mg ones on sale from century supplements and also amazon uk.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

id say chest easze as it should b pharma grade also legal


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Kaizen is pharma grade too,used in canada where ephedrine is legal.I go for kaizen as its pure ephedrine and has nothing else added.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

I got 1200 kaizen from Canada for a lot less than Century and without the hassle of Chesteze.


----------



## adamcmwck (Apr 4, 2012)

Thatcca said:


> I got 1200 kaizen from Canada for a lot less than Century and without the hassle of Chesteze.


Care to share lol?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Kaizen via amazon for me.

Chest eeze is just a pain in the ****.


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

adamcmwck said:


> Care to share lol?


Am I allowed to ? Not sure what UK-M policy on eph sources or prices is.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

probably not better safe than sorry


----------

